
How WebKit Works (2012) [slides] - kercker
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1ZRIQbUKw9Tf077odCh66OrrwRIVNLvI_nhLm2Gi__F0/embed?start=false&loop=false&delayms=3000#slide=id.p
======
i336_
I'm guessing WebKit has changed quite a lot over the past 5 years.

